# Making Lotion - Blender vs Mixer



## kkcarlton (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi,

I have been making my own lotion since 2003. Last year I bought an Omniblend and started making my lotion in it. I also tried a new recipe. It was nice and creamy and a bit thick for a bottle - more of a cream I suppose. I have now started making that same lotion in a larger batch twice using a stand mixer versus the Omniblend, and both times it came out thinner. Does this make sense?

Everything else is the same - ingredients, I heat both the water and oil phase to around 170 degrees, I drizzle the oil phase slowly into the water phase, let it run, stop and put in fridge for a bit, let it run again, etc. Could the mixer vs blender really make a difference in thickness?

Thank you,
Kristina


----------



## savonierre (Aug 24, 2013)

yes the omniblend would have more sheer to it and mix it up much faster and therefore thicker than the stand mixer.


----------



## kkcarlton (Aug 24, 2013)

savonierre said:


> yes the omniblend would have more sheer to it and mix it up much faster and therefore thicker than the stand mixer.



Interesting, thank you. I guess I will need to modify my recipe to be thicker when I make it in the standmixer.

~k


----------



## lsg (Aug 24, 2013)

I have used a cheaper blender to make lotions, just use the high speed.  Make sure all the parts touching the lotion are sanitized.  I use rubbing alcohol.


----------

